# Any recommended coolant for a brute 750



## Bigperm (May 23, 2012)

So my rdc radiator relocate kit will be here next week.I want to make sure I have all parts ready. What is the best coolant to run. Im in Ohio so weather is never consistent.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

if its green stay with green if its pink stay with pink... can't mix them, otherwise I dont think any is better than the other.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I just run 50/50 Prestone with a tablespoon of water pump lubricant. Helps the mechanical seal last longer.


----------



## Bigperm (May 23, 2012)

Will do, Thanks man


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

i dont meant to jack youre thread but has anyone ever used the coolant additives ie- water wetter, evans, or purple ice


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

I use Purple Ice with mine with a relocated radiator. I've never had an issue with overheating.


----------

